# What's Your Favorite Short?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Weve done beers food and god knows what else but what about spirits.

Your on a desert island and can only have 1 bottle of spirits, what would be your choice?

Mine would have to be a good single malt whiskey Probably Balvenie 25 year old


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

My favorite "short" has gone to bed.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I'll come with you tips!







The best balvenie money can buy, or a single barrel if budget's tight!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A nice Vodka or Bombay Saphire Gin..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

A nice Vodka or a decent gin,but with gin I need tonic ice and lime


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

It would have to be a choice between a Speyside malt like a 12yr Macallan, or a very peaty one like Lagavulin. Either way it wouldn't last long!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I bet most here will go for a nice malt.I used to love a good whiskey,Talisker was a favourite.

But I cannot stand the smell of it now,I drank a litre of Loch Fyne at a party once,and lived to regret it,ill for weeks,never again,and since then I will not drink whiskey,makes me heave if I smell it.

Anyone who has never tasted Loch Fyne it is a small brand,a blended but very very nice,you can buy it from the makers online


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Loch Fyne is a good 'un, so is Talisker. A mate of mine used to manage the fish farm just down the loch from the Talisker distillery.

You can guess the damage every time we went up to visit. I still can't look at a bottle of Talisker without remembering the feeling you get having drunk most of it the night before.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

A 16 year old Lagavulin would do me fine.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Ice cold vodka is always my choice. Maybe some Vat69, I like this one too.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

25 year old Highland Park - no other in my view.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't drink shorts anymore, just drink Lager and eat chocolates, as PG and Stan say, I'm a blouse.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

adrian said:


> Ice cold vodka is always my choice ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree; has to be straight out of the freezer!

Nemiroff Premium from Ukraine is a good one as is Russian Standard.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> But I cannot stand the smell of it now,I drank a litre of Loch Fyne at a party once,and lived to regret it,ill for weeks,never again,and since then I will not drink whiskey,makes me heave if I smell it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had the same experience with Gin Alex. Won a litre in a raffle, got back to baracks and the only mixers we had were those small individual cartons of orange juice from the NAAFI. And they have little straws with them so me and 2 mates drank a 1/3 of a litre of gin each with orange thro straws in about an hour! God we were ill! Took us ages to polish the floor back to standard! I won't touch gin now!



Roy said:


> I don't drink shorts anymore, just drink Lager and eat chocolates, as PG and Stan say, I'm a blouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

> I don't drink shorts anymore, just drink Lager and eat chocolates, as PG and Stan say, I'm a blouse.


That'll be it then









Too many shorts give you the shakes - not good for a watchmaker


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have not had a short of any kind for years, too many headaches the next day.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan has the same problem whenever he has a short one, I understand


----------



## Jussi (Nov 23, 2004)

Although whiskey is fine, scotch not irish, I 'd take a bottle of good cognac with me. Renault Carte Noire Extra is a classic. I've never tasted bad Hennessy either. I' really like to know are those really expensive cognac and whiskey brands any good.









I just have to remember to take some pain killers with me.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

> I' really like to know are those really expensive cognac and whiskey brands any good.


Can't say for the Cognac, by certainly a good malt is worth every penny. But then a bad blend can be just the job in the right circumstances. I recall driking "Highland Chief" on a fishing trip to Scotland a couple of years ago. It certainly warmed me up!


----------

